# Clay ammo madness



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I take a brief break from the forum, and what do I see when I return? Yeah, the infamous clay ammo madness.... Why all this, undeserved, love for clay? It is so light, it isn't even funny. Not to mention that you cant kill a hapless animal if you fancy some killing during practice.
You cant even.... destroy things....
Seriously, its so light that one should use light bb bands...


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Clay ammo has its fans and it is not without reason. You can easily cut soda-cans with clayshot and take small game with it. It has its uses and function for safety and biodegradability. They can be just as fun provided you match your bandset. It may not be for the ammo junkie bent on destruction but some of us do actually enjoy a variety of set-ups (and do not always want to kill)... to each his own. We practice ammo appropriateness ...


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Clay ammo is one of those things I've been meaning to try for a while.

https://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/search?q=clay

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/44798-clay-ammo-making/?hl=termite


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome back! I always enjoyed your posts and am happy for your return.

I roll my own clay ammo, which is a labor of love. It is time-consuming and difficult to get round. But, I combine it with social time with Mrs. Raja in her studio. Our 7 year old godson enjoys making clay ammo, and this is how he earns his own ammo and bonus paintballs.

There is about 15% shrinkage, so I roll about .70 cal. ammo to get .60 cal. which is about the same weight as 3/8 steel shot. I have difficulty controlling anything smaller than .60 cal.

I agree w/ Urbanshooter. Clay ammo has its place. It is easy for kids to grip and environmentally friendly. It is a lot of fun for roving and is fun to shoot at a plank outdoors (the same way I shoot paintballs).

I shoot marbles for destructive force, 3/8 steel shot for precision, and clay balls (and paintballs) for fun.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There may be a few fans of clay but certainly not a " Madness " . On the surface they may appear to be a bargain . The beauty of slingshots is the being able to reuse ammo almost indefinitely . Clay balls are a one time shot . Then there is the issue of accuracy and consistency . Clay can't even compete with glass marbles . I don't believe clay balls have been used in any world record shots or in winning any tournament world wide . Use what ever makes you happy and fulfills your shooting needs . :twocents:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I personally like the taste...of the lighter colored stuff.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, I agree with Master Treefork. "Madness" is too strong, as is "frenzy." May I suggest "hurly-burly."


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

For me it's the simple fact that I either shoot in my basement or backyard. My basement has a permanent catch box for safety reasons. When shooting in my yard I like to shoot reactive targets as well as targets of opportunity. I don't want a permanent catch box left in my yard and don't want to have to take the time to set one up. Besides, I find shooting at a fixed object hanging in a box just plain old boring. With clay I have minimal concern for ricochets and damage. Plus there is no cleanup or environmental issues. Should I choose to do any hunting or just want to smash things, I have 600 marbles and a bunch of 3/8 steel close by!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I always find the 'biodegradable' aspect of clay ammo quite amusing. Obviously steel is also 'biodegradable' - in fact grass actually needs the stuff... For me I get multiple shots from steel so its actually cheaper - but if you're out walking about plinking I get the appeal of clay.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> I always find the 'biodegradable' aspect of clay ammo quite amusing. Obviously steel is also 'biodegradable' - in fact grass actually needs the stuff... For me I get multiple shots from steel so its actually cheaper - but if you're out walking about plinking I get the appeal of clay.


Clay is actually reusable. I shoot at either a hanging sheet with paper or cardboard targets, or a cardboard box with t-shirts as a backstop. Out of the dozens of shots I took in the last couple of days, I think only two have broken. Been shooting the same handful of clay repeatedly. Obviously they will break or be lost when shooting in my yard, but at .005 cents a shot, I ain't crying!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank god Master Treefork has my back on this one ????
Seriously, its a matter of preference really, I get it. I just dont like the loss of accuracy with clay. When I want to shoot cheap ammo, on targets of opportunity, I buy some 16mm marbles. They very very cheap, with the only con being that they need a somewhat larger pouch than what I use. 
Oh well, I guess if everyone liked the same things, there would only exist one frame


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

skropi said:


> Thank god Master Treefork has my back on this one
> Seriously, its a matter of preference really, I get it. I just dont like the loss of accuracy with clay. When I want to shoot cheap ammo, on targets of opportunity, I buy some 16mm marbles. They very very cheap, with the only con being that they need a somewhat larger pouch than what I use.
> Oh well, I guess if everyone liked the same things, there would only exist one frame


As Mrs. Raja says "Not another bag of marbles!" $1.00 for 50 at the Dollar Store. I once found 3 bags of 50 for 50 cents each in the clearance aisle at the grocery store. My A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid is designed for 1/2" steel shot, and has an oversize pouch and theraband black tubes. Marbles fly great out of it. Not the most accurate as it is designed to be shot instinctively - but, it will tear a paper target to shreds in short order!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

There's also the fact that I have 3 dogs and a 6 year old son with lots of friends. I can't have marbles and steel balls out there waiting to be discovered!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Why cant you aim normally with the A+ Fox? I dont see anything preventing you. You could also band her up with flat bands, even in ttf!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I do love Skropi's hyperbole...I employee it myself as a weaver of tall tales.

But as to clay ammo I, like Blue Raja, roll my own and buy some, too. I like the powdery splatter and the low environmental impact.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I favor the clay ammo for a few different reasons...

I really enjoy shooting outdoors while taking walks. My targets consist of trees, dandelions, rocks and the occasional soda bottle. Most of this is done at local parks, often near an elementary school near my house. There are neighbors with backyards, lots of windows and cars, not to mention children at times. I can shoot at a tree trunk, trash can or rock without any fear of a ricochet hurting someone or something. My pellets usually explode upon impact, or are so light they don't ricochet very far from my target. It's also an optics thing. If I get stopped by a police officer, my little frame with looped tubes and dirt pellets looks a lot less menacing than a wrist rocket and 1/2" steel. I'm more likely to be left in peace, and present a more playful and benign side of our sport (as compared to shooting a hunting rig).

Secondly, I have a tiny back yard and find lugging a catch box out there for each shooting session to be boring. I prefer to shoot in my front yard with the front of my brick house as a backstop. I can place cans, clay pots, or other small targets in front of the house and shoot without fear of damaging my property or hitting cars with ricochets. I can also shoot in my house without punching holes in the drywall.

Lastly, i the child in me really enjoys the small explosions the pellets make when they hit stuff. I'm not admitting to it, but if you stood very close to me when I shoot you may hear me make explosions under my breath with each shot 

It's not for everyone, but it's a lot of fun if it is for you!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

skropi said:


> Why cant you aim normally with the A+ Fox? I dont see anything preventing you. You could also band her up with flat bands, even in ttf!


I arrived here from traditional archery - so shooting instinctive is normal aiming for me! : )

You are correct - there is nothing preventing me from finding a reference point on the Kit Fox and using it to aim, or even banding it up with flat bands. In fact, I tried both and was disappointed.

Let me explain why. Perry of A+ also has a traditional archery background. He put a lot of time, thought, effort, and experimentation into the Kit Fox. It arrives with a very detailed set of instructions, which of course, I did not read. When it first arrived, I shot it like I would any other slingshot, by lining up with the target the point where the top band (I shoot sideways) meets the fork.

My shots were all over the place. So, I dug out the instructions and read it and also sent an email to Perry, who spent some time explaining the slingshot to me. The Kit Fox is unlike any of my other slingshots, that is - it is not an ergo designed for 3/8 or 1/4 steel shot. It is designed for heavy ammo - Perry recommends 1/2" steel shot. It is also designed for instinctive shooting. So, I found some 5/8" marbles and shot it like I shoot my longbow. Bingo! I went from all over the place to consistently hitting the paper (I shoot office paper targets so I can see where my shots went).

Now, my Kit Fox is not as precise as my Jack Koehler Alley Cat - with that slingshot, I can actually pick spots on an office paper target. But, when I concentrate with my Kit Fox, I can keep my shots on the paper at 10 -15 yards, and group about 75% of the shots. Given that I have 2 ergos for precision shooting (Koehler's Alley Cat and Bill Hays' HTS), I really do not want to turn my Kit Fox into another precision shooter. Instead, I shoot it the way it was designed and enjoy shredding paper targets with marbles. As you mentioned in other posts - sometimes you just want to shoot large caliber.

It is a fantastic shooter and I highly recommend it. I don't know if wrist braces are legal in Greece. Mine bolts on (literally - you adjust the slingshot with a 1/2" wrench) to the Wolf Claw, a metal and wood arm brace - not a wrist brace - the wolf claw goes half way up my arm, and I have long arms!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Blue Raja, this subject regarding what is really instinctive shooting is a painful one mate... If you remember them, we some good threads about it! 
I shoot a full Olympic recurve rig, and when they ask me, "How do you aim?", I tell them the truth, "I don't know. I don't pay attention to aiming, I shoot my form". That doesn't mean that I don't aim though. 
Hulla Baloo discovered the best term .....aiminstinctive shooting!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

skropi said:


> Blue Raja, this subject regarding what is really instinctive shooting is a painful one mate... If you remember them, we some good threads about it!
> I shoot a full Olympic recurve rig, and when they ask me, "How do you aim?", I tell them the truth, "I don't know. I don't pay attention to aiming, I shoot my form". That doesn't mean that I don't aim though.
> Hulla Baloo discovered the best term .....aiminstinctive shooting!


Brother Skropi,

I fully understand that there is no such thing as instinctive shooting. If there was, an instinctive shooter would be able to hit the target in the dark. It is how Perry of A+ described how to shoot the Kit Fox. I use the term as it is generally accepted for what is actually a very complicated and subtle form of aiming. Properly described, "instinctive" is subconsciously aligning a reference point on the bow (including the arrow) or slingshot with a reference point at the target.

I suffered through way too many arguments on a trad archery forum and still cringe at all the cute descriptions such as "gap-stinctive." I think that you know what I mean when I refer to "instinctive" and it is really not worth the time or effort to parse words over it.

May I suggest that we both return to what makes this forum so enjoyable? Talking about slingshots!

Again, I enjoy your posts and am happy that you returned. Keep shooting!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Aaaaah, ok, so we are on the same page regarding instinctive shooting. Actually, the way you described instinctive shooting, is the way all aiming should be done. Its the most effective way of shooting, leaving the aiming focus to the brain, while we, the shooters, focus on more pressing matters.....our form


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I wouldn't call it madness, just another alternative and has it's place in our enjoyment. OK not something I'd use for precision shooting, however if I'm somewhere I don't want to leave steel scattered everywhere or for some variety, then I'd recommend them.

I'd put my average in the higher 90's out of a hundred chasing a can around the woods and through the undergrowth up to about 10m (33'). Didn't reply before as I couldn't find a picture, but this is from part of todays session lol


----------



## edmackey (Jul 2, 2019)

Being brand new to slingshots, I have no clue as to what CLAY ammo looks or feels like, however I know a lot more after reading these posts. I have only shot in my backyard which borders on woods for a half mile...and only 3/8th steel. But I just ordered 1800 small clay balls, since they were much cheaper than steel. will get real experience tomorrow when the clay ammo gets here...I have young folks (grandkids) that are interested in trying out grandpa's new toys and the clay sounds like it might be good ammo as a start. Thanks for these posts...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

If I'd known about them sooner I'd have started using them sooner. Great for practicing pouch release, form and don't make a mess of your forks if you get a hit. I have tried them with all my frames, don't recommend them for opfs/pfs as I've not found a light enough band set for their light weight to clear the forks. Looking forward to how you get on


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Clay Ammo is just.....hilarious on a stationary object. The puff of dust, the little impact cone left behind. Folks watching me shoot these get a little kick out of the impact as well. Gotta bunch in my work shorts right now in fact! The entire parking lot is my target---except the cars of course!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I love that puff of dust and as you say that impact cone really brings a smile to my face like a little kid lol Have just ordered another batch


----------



## Metamorph (Jul 1, 2019)

I love shooting clay. It's cheap, safer (I live right on the edge of downtown and wouldn't want to cause harm with an errant shot), and seems to fly pretty straight. It's also hard enough to tear up aluminum cans, so the destructive side of my nature is satisfied. It's also highly recyclable. Yeah, they break against rocks (that little 'poof' ), but as long as you can hit your catch box, they're fine. They're also really nice if you shoot inside, no broken TV screens.

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This evening I tried out some small clay ammo from China and was quite impressed. I wouldn't chose the clay for serious target work or long distance shooting but for a 10-20 yard plinking alternative it should be more than fine.

The clay ammo* diameter* was .370" with + or - .005" consistency within a specific ball. I checked at least a dozen examples and most were averaging .370" after taking about 6 different measurements on each ball. A small ball would go about .355" average and a large one around .375" average but most seemed to be close to .370" average. I'm guessing that this ammo is likely referred to as 9.5 mm in China. Out of curiosity I checked some 3/8" steel and got a variation of less than .0005" within a specific ball example and a variation of .375" to .379" within a 12 ball random sample. The steel was either TruMark brand or bulk stuff from BC Precision or Royal Steel Ball.

The *weight* for the .370" clay ammo was light but that's not a surprise. I weighed 5 balls and took an average. Then repeated the process 4 more times. The "5 ball" weights were 77.8gr to 80.4gr giving us a single ball average of 15.56 to 16.08 grains. This puts the .370" clay at the same weight as 1/4" steel.

*Accuracy* with the clay ammo was surprisingly good. I launched them at 235 fps and managed quite a few hits on a hanging pop can at 20 yards. All misses were close and I had no wild flyers.

This clay ammo has more *durability* than I originally thought. When chronographing the clay, I shot into a towel that was lying on an archery bag (burlap bag packed with plastic bags). I shot 3 balls for about 10 shots each and none broke, cracked or chipped. I'm sure they would have been damaged if they connected with one another at the target but even glass marbles will often shatter when this happens.

My previous experience with clay was not so good. I tried a sample of some fat 5/8" clay from a local "feed store" and shot curveballs and corkscrews from 20 yards, rather than straight shots. I'm not sure if the ammo had air pockets or what caused the erratic flight. The fat ammo weighed just under 20 grains. I won't be getting any more of that stuff. It's probably too light for the diameter.

Pic shows 3/8" steel with the .370" Chinese clay.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

edmackey said:


> Being brand new to slingshots, I have no clue as to what CLAY ammo looks or feels like, however I know a lot more after reading these posts. I have only shot in my backyard which borders on woods for a half mile...and only 3/8th steel. But I just ordered 1800 small clay balls, since they were much cheaper than steel. will get real experience tomorrow when the clay ammo gets here...I have young folks (grandkids) that are interested in trying out grandpa's new toys and the clay sounds like it might be good ammo as a start. Thanks for these posts...


Paintballs make great ammo for kids. You need a larger pouch and can use light bands. Grip the pouch in front of the paintballs. Use cheap paintballs as they have thicker shells.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> This evening I tried out some small clay ammo from China and was quite impressed. I wouldn't chose the clay for serious target work or long distance shooting but for a 10-20 yard plinking alternative it should be more than fine.
> 
> The clay ammo* diameter* was .370" with + or - .005" consistency within a specific ball. I checked at least a dozen examples and most were averaging .370" after taking about 6 different measurements on each ball. A small ball would go about .355" average and a large one around .375" average but most seemed to be close to .370" average. I'm guessing that this ammo is likely referred to as 9.5 mm in China. Out of curiosity I checked some 3/8" steel and got a variation of less than .0005" within a specific ball example and a variation of .375" to .379" within a 12 ball random sample. The steel was either TruMark brand or bulk stuff from BC Precision or Royal Steel Ball.
> 
> ...


Excellent review, thank you. Interesting to see the actual stats, especially when they are consistent with experiences


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Northerner said:


> The clay ammo* diameter* was .370" with + or - .005" consistency within a specific ball.


I am more interested in the weight of the clay balls.

I roll clay balls from 0.88 grammes (= 6mm steel ball) up to 8.42 grammes (= 1/2" steel ball).

Photos show my baby Altoids tin sling and the ammo I chronographed it with yesterday, from 6mm to 10mm steel weight equivalents.

The biggest clay ball shown in the photo, the 4.1 gramme (=10mm steel) is about 16mm diameter.

When I shoot up to 8.42 gramme clay ball, with bigger slingshots, that is about 20mm diameter.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> This evening I tried out some small clay ammo from China and was quite impressed. I wouldn't chose the clay for serious target work or long distance shooting but for a 10-20 yard plinking alternative it should be more than fine.
> 
> The clay ammo* diameter* was .370" with + or - .005" consistency within a specific ball. I checked at least a dozen examples and most were averaging .370" after taking about 6 different measurements on each ball. A small ball would go about .355" average and a large one around .375" average but most seemed to be close to .370" average. I'm guessing that this ammo is likely referred to as 9.5 mm in China. Out of curiosity I checked some 3/8" steel and got a variation of less than .0005" within a specific ball example and a variation of .375" to .379" within a 12 ball random sample. The steel was either TruMark brand or bulk stuff from BC Precision or Royal Steel Ball.
> 
> ...


Very cool analysis!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

mike160304 said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > The clay ammo* diameter* was .370" with + or - .005" consistency within a specific ball.
> ...


Northerner, sorry, you went on to discuss the weight, etc. My comment was incorrect and I apologize.

Mike


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

mike160304 said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


No prob. The converted weight for the .*370" (9.5 mm)* ammo would be *1.01 to 1.04 grams* (grammes). I'm quite impressed with the weight and size consistency of this batch of clay. If this is typical then this stuff is worth spending time with. I wonder how the Chinese get the ammo so consistent. It has a smooth outer surface with no flat spots, no pits or cracks. I broke 3 samples by gently tapping with a hammer on a hard surface and could not see any air pockets. The very center was a darker color about the size of a .177cal BB but it was clay.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My only concern is making sure I am not receiving Toxic Godzilla Poop Clay Balls.....or worse.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys......I think you've all missed the point of the thread....we should be brainwashing people to abandon clay ammo here.....????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> Guys......I think you've all missed the point of the thread....we should be brainwashing people to abandon clay ammo here.....????


I was thinking about that earlier, but looks like you're in the middle of spreading the word lol


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Guys......I think you've all missed the point of the thread....we should be brainwashing people to abandon clay ammo here.....????
> ...


Hahahaha, I really don't mind, when it comes to slingshots, I love even my enemies ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> My only concern is making sure I am not receiving Toxic Godzilla Poop Clay Balls.....or worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Like anything buy from a reputable seller and are probably safe. I think anything toxic and the customs sniffers would have triggered


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


As it should be ????


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

One odd thing I noticed about the clay is that the examples that I have will sweat if left in the sun in a plastic bag. I guess the clay still has moisture content that comes out in the heat. Please, no comments about sweaty balls.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> One odd thing I noticed about the clay is that the examples that I have will sweat if left in the sun in a plastic bag. I guess the clay still has moisture content that comes out in the heat. Please, no comments about sweaty balls.


I don't believe anyone here would make such a comment ????


----------



## Metamorph (Jul 1, 2019)

Scrotumly not!

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## edmackey (Jul 2, 2019)

Well my delivery of 1800 clay balls arrived today and I've shot about 60 or so. I like them...but the only thing I can compare them with are the 3/8 steel ammo. The clay ones are slightly larger and a bit lighter. but the fly just as well and make almost the same impact on my target, so I'm satisfied for the moment....but if they were the same price, I'd probably order the steel. I have no aspirations of doing this competivily ....but would love to get better and try lots of different equipment and ammo, make a few different types of targets, etc. Lots of family coming this holiday, so we have new toys to play with.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

You can use the "baked" clay balls for wet/humid conditions. They are not water soluble and they take a bit more impact to break up. They are the ones that have an orange pottery color.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> Guys......I think you've all missed the point of the thread....we should be brainwashing people to abandon clay ammo here.....


Ela-re! We all love shooting and different strokes for different folk, right? It's just an ammo choice in our own backyards... no biggie.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Think the redoubtable Skropi was just having a lend there urbanshooter.....can't really see him disagreeing with you. Got 4 pages out it! I'd call that a win.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Guys......I think you've all missed the point of the thread....we should be brainwashing people to abandon clay ammo here.....
> ...


Hahaha, I know, but I can't resist some good ol' fun ????
You got Greeks there? "Ela re" is very very greek.....along with "malaka" ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

rosco said:


> Think the redoubtable Skropi was just having a lend there urbanshooter.....can't really see him disagreeing with you. Got 4 pages out it! I'd call that a win.


Haha..I was thinking exactly....wondering when a bag of clay ammo shows up at Skropi's Pad!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


My ex-wife is Cypriot... and my daughter looks Chinese but is practically Greek... so I am never too far from the culture. And I know better than to start an argument with a Greek!

I tried to refrain from the Greek swear words but man, Greek swears are the best because of the infinite combinations of compounded words! It might tickle you to know that we have a state in Malaysia called Melaka and as a joke we once put a large Melaka address lable on a friend's bag when he went to Athens...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Definitely a cracking thread in more ways than one lol Lot of interesting data has come out and had a good laugh along the way ????


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> rosco said:
> 
> 
> > Think the redoubtable Skropi was just having a lend there urbanshooter.....can't really see him disagreeing with you. Got 4 pages out it! I'd call that a win.
> ...


This Tee!! ROFL...


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Northerner said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > mike160304 said:
> ...


Similar to 1/4" steel, as you say, slightly heavier than 6mm steel at 0.88 grammes.

8mm (3/8"?) steel is around 2.1 grammes.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

skropi said:


> Guys......I think you've all missed the point of the thread....we should be brainwashing people to abandon clay ammo here.....


Yeah, it's rubbish, and environmentally friendly enough to be un-American . . . .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The world is really small ???? Urban shooter, if your daughter speaks greek, and she wants to practice, I have a 9 year old son that is also bilingual (serbian-greek), we can hook them up ????


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> The world is really small Urban shooter, if your daughter speaks greek, and she wants to practice, I have a 9 year old son that is also bilingual (serbian-greek), we can hook them up


Yup! It's a small world alright  ...My daughter is 19 y.o. already!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > The world is really small Urban shooter, if your daughter speaks greek, and she wants to practice, I have a 9 year old son that is also bilingual (serbian-greek), we can hook them up
> ...


Sometimes I forget I am amongst the younger population here lol!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

One reason I like clay is that I enjoy rolling my own ammo - but that's not for everyone.

It enables me to shoot up to 1/2" steel ammo weight equivalent, i.e. 8.42 gramme clay balls, in my garage, where I do my chronographing and short range practice. At a blanket and sheet hanging over a bamboo pole. No catch box. The ammo either drops down onto the vinyl floor, or occasionally, for some reason I have not analysed, flies around a bit.

Either way, the clay balls remain intact and I can use them over and over again. They are not "fired", just dried in a warm oven at 140 C / 280 F.

I would certainly not shoot 1/2" steel balls in my garage. It is dangerous enough using 6mm-8mm (1/4" - 3/8") steel balls.

And my back yard is too suburban for steel ammo to be safe there - it flies too far at high speed.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> I take a brief break from the forum, and what do I see when I return? Yeah, the infamous clay ammo madness.... Why all this, undeserved, love for clay? It is so light, it isn't even funny. Not to mention that you cant kill a hapless animal if you fancy some killing during practice.
> You cant even.... destroy things....
> Seriously, its so light that one should use light bb bands...


I use 3/4" clays and tear up starlings and sparrows on a regular basis, not sure what all the hate is for haha.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I take a brief break from the forum, and what do I see when I return? Yeah, the infamous clay ammo madness.... Why all this, undeserved, love for clay? It is so light, it isn't even funny. Not to mention that you cant kill a hapless animal if you fancy some killing during practice.
> ...


Oh come on, you know me mate, always in the mood for some good, old fashioned teasing!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Haha no worries my friend I do as well! Seriously though have you ever rolled larger clays and shot those - say some 16mm clays like those marbles I see you're so fond of lol? 16mm = 0.63" & that's not much of a stretch (IMO) to go to 20mm (19.04 tbp) or .75". These balls weigh about 70gn (4.5g) and hit like a bloody train on birds. I don't mean to be graphic but it pulps the skull like a grape and often they don't break unless they hit something REALLY solid like concrete or metal. Please must friend, give these 'cannon balls' as I call them a try! Tear up some cans and test their potential, don't short change the killing power of the humble clay ball!

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got some clay sleeping pills I need to administer to some unwanted guests - happy rolling! P.S. The clays in this photo are all the same size, the 'top' one looking larger is an illusion.


----------

